

Tech Recruiters that Pay to Contact you Through Email - mikewash

I’m starting up a website called http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubercapable.com&#x2F;professionals.html, for passive tech professionals that want a buffer between them and recruiters or people who are looking for tech co-founders. It&#x27;s currently in beta and active.<p>The way it works is when you sign up we create an email address for you. And when anyone emails you at this email address they will have to pay certain price to reach you. We will then send you a notification in which you could accept or deny this request<p>When you accept this request we will link you and requester up to engage in conversation with them and the money they paid to talk will be waiting for you.
======
Peroni
I sincerely can't see anyone paying for this service. Sure you're solving a
problem for tech people but you're not solving any problem for recruiters, the
people you want to actually pay for the service.

~~~
devinpartlow
Yes this is exact problem I see in this idea. But at the same time don't
recruiters already pay $1500/mo to merely call/email passive professionals on
sites like Dice and Monster with no results?

Maybe this site needs to place emphasis on the problem of getting experienced
professionals. Monster and Dice don't help at all when it comes to getting
passive professionals.

~~~
Peroni
Recruiters don't. Recruitment companies do. Companies that are notoriously
slow adopters. They rarely shell out for niche services.

~~~
devinpartlow
Also very true. These guys will definitely have to pound the payment to drum
up staffing agency business.

------
frostmatthew
Excellent idea - charging per email should cut out most of the spam. I have no
plans to leave my current employer anytime soon, but I'd certainly at least
consider it if the right opportunity came along so I keep a profile on Stack
Overflow Careers. Charging recruiters should produce even lower volume and
higher quality "head-hunts" than that.

~~~
mikewash
Exactly but this email address can be used also for people that try to contact
you for advice. I know when I go to meetups people who have THIS GREAT
BUSINESS IDEA feel the need to present to me with no validation and try to
bring me to their team. This email will be given to them and produce higher
quality requests being sent in general.

------
devinpartlow
So this is like LinkedIn Inmail except I get paid instead of LinkedIn? lol

~~~
mikewash
Exactly lol

